# Biceps - high reps or low reps?



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Switching my workout up a little bit, gone from doing 5 bicep exercises on a 'biceps' day to do 3 on an 'arms' day. Partly out of boredom and constantly dreading bicep day and partly because my biceps just aren't growing. Currently (and for the past 3 years) I've been doing 3 sets of 8-10 reps. Has anyone had any success doing 15 reps with biceps? This is purely for mass. Thanks, elliot


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd say change it up

Do lower reps higher weight one week then lower weight higher reps the next


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Throw in some drop sets. Also concentrate on the negetive aswell. So many people dont.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

I do 4 sets of 10 and do lighter to heavier for everything I do.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

palm in chins are still the best Bicep exercise IMO.

do 5 sets of BW chins till failure, then a few sets some spider curls with good form (full relaxation and powerful concentric) in the 8-15 rep range and you should be more than done.

People get hung up on the rep scheme too much. So long as you do either, more reps or more weight than the previous session tied in with a solid diet and you will make progress


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

hard and heavy dont chase the pump


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Breda said:


> hard and heavy dont chase the pump


pumps helps though, i know pump dont mean shiit but imagine training a bodypart with no pump i dont think i will be bodybuilding for long, hard and heavy pump will come along maybe not for the first few sets though


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

L11 said:


> Switching my workout up a little bit,* gone from doing 5 bicep exercises on a 'biceps' day *to do 3 on an 'arms' day. Partly out of boredom and constantly dreading bicep day and partly because my biceps just aren't growing. Currently (and for the past 3 years) I've been doing 3 sets of 8-10 reps. Has anyone had any success doing 15 reps with biceps? This is purely for mass. Thanks, elliot


I once heard someone say "Stimulate the muscle, don't annihilate it"


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

baggsy said:


> pumps helps though, i know pump dont mean shiit but imagine training a bodypart with no pump i dont think i will be bodybuilding for long, hard and heavy pump will come along maybe not for the first few sets though


I'm sayin not to let the pump be the focus but i think you know that. Biceps become pumped in no time anyway... could always throw in a high rep set at the end


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

id listen to someone with big arms .


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> id listen to someone with big arms .


No point listen to you then noodle arms


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> No point listen to you then noodle arms


haha 

i am interested in the answer myself , my arms are puny :crying:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha
> 
> i am interested in the answer myself , my arms are puny :crying:


Lets have a look mate... You can do a front double bi with your cock out if it makes you feel any better


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> Lets have a look mate... You can do a front double bi with your cock out if it makes you feel any better


haha pinned my pecs earlier and any arm movement that gets near a bicep pose hurts :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Some people build irritatingly big arms without any direct work for them at all, and get a lot of biceps development off just doing heavy chins/pullups and rows... others aren't so lucky and need to do a fair bit of focussed work.

For me I need a bit of work but seem to get by on not much... 3 sets of curls, db, ez or barbell, and 2 sets of hammers for the brachialis seem to keep my bi's growing in line with everything else... for reps I tend to vary it over time and range from 6-15 reps.

I train them on a separate day to back, and this helps me train them hard enough.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Made some major gains on arms over the last 18 months.......every single exercise i have been doing hasnt involved a bar or dumbbell......ALL cable and machine work..........HIGH REPS.....8 sets max.

Find what works for you though imo..............heavy Biceps exercises is a NO NO for me........dont really like the idea of it going ping and looking all deformed half way up my arm.


----------

